# Lights dimming !



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Noticed when on mains hook up the lights in the motorhome occasionally go dim for a few seconds then return to normal , has anyone else had this problem ? Swift Kontiki 645 2003 model 

cheers Mark


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi qu21, Perfectly normal behaviour as the mains charger cycles determining whether it needs charging or not,Steve


----------

